# Does my belly hang low?



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Does my belly hang low as I wobble to and fro?
Will I give you lots of bucks?
Will give you lots of does?
Are you gonna shrug your shoulders
as you wait, sit and smolder?
Does my belly hang low?

I gotta stop there she laying out in the pasture, and she looks like she's pushing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy moly! She's really huge! Good luck Erica!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Erica, I love your song, that is great. 

Poor thing, when is she due? She looks to be getting pretty close.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh fat Nugget you are a tease 

Do you run outside, when I decide to hide?
Will you check my ligs?
Will you check my udder?
Are you gonna fill your carafe,
when I look at you and laugh?
Do you run outside?

Do I have you on your knees, as your begging pretty please?
Will you wait a day?
Will you wait another hour?
Are you gonna rip your hair out,
as you wait for me to kid out?
Do I have you on your knees?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tommorrow is her due date. The pics are from this morning. She's not acting like she will make it until then. Although her udder says she will. Anyone wanna guess how many are in there? I think quads, DH thinks trips. She had trips last year.

I'm killing time and I'm a little slap happy. Normally I would torture the family, but they're all napping.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Does my belly hang low as I wobble to and fro?
> Will I give you lots of bucks?
> Will give you lots of does?
> Are you gonna shrug your shoulders
> ...


That is good! :ROFL: Yes, it sure does, poor girl!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had to sing your song to the tune and now my dog is looking at me weird! Love it!

Hummm since I have been on a triplet roll this year I will say I am passing the Triplet status to you! But she almost looks like a chance for quads but I will say 3. I hope kidding goes well for you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: She looks like she is positioning those kids. She might not wait for tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is so close.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is not comfy for sure. She laying down chewing her cud then she will stretch out her legs out. She will gaze gaze a little bit. Then get up and eat a little squat but not pee. Then she goes right about her bussiness again. No nest building yet, no pawing. This is her first kidding here, but her third freshening. So I don't know her for sure kidding tricks. I don't want to move her to her kidding stall until she is ready. She loves to be with the herd, especially near the kids she the nanny.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Poor girl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!! Your songs made me laugh! And I too had to sing them  

Hope she kids out soon ad gives ya lotsa does!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

No kids yet. Ballerina the is due tommorrow and she is acting like she will beat Nugget to it. She is no where the size of Nugget, most likely a single. I hope they wait for me to get home from work tonight. If not DH and Grandma are home.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing 2 for Ballerina, and 2 bucks and 1 doe for Nugget.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Still nothing...


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I love it the song is so true good luck kidding let us know


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well... I am kicking myself. No kids yet, but I bet I know why. 5 day heat, ugh. I put the first date in kintracks instead of the second. So with that said 4/4 is their kidding date. Maybe, or they are just going to stay preganant forever...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, well, tomorrow then.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see what comes outta that poor momma!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nugget finally kidded. She had quads with one of them being still born. 3 does 1 buck. I'll post her birth announcement.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW, quads?!?! Certainly didn't see that coming! Congrats!


----------

